# overclocking suggestions required.



## revolt (Jan 12, 2009)

well guys i have one problem whenever i overclock the cpu from the bios the ram also gets overclocked automatically.even if i set the value of the ram manually it dosent remain same when i visit the bios again.it somehow gets automatically changed.

i have american megatrends bios.

is there any way or software available to stop the ram getting overclocked automatically please help.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2009)

What mobo do you have ? It's very important to know before providing any further information.


----------



## amitash (Jan 12, 2009)

> well guys i have one problem whenever i overclock the cpu from the bios the ram also gets overclocked automatically.even if i set the value of the ram manually it dosent remain same when i visit the bios again.it somehow gets automatically changed.
> 
> i have american megatrends bios.
> 
> is there any way or software available to stop the ram getting overclocked automatically please help.



Unless you have an nforce mobo your RAM and CPU speed are linked by a ratio...please specify your entire config....If you have an intel rig then there will mostly be an option in the BIOS called DRAM:FSB ratio...If you can change this to 1:1 then you'r RAM speed will always be twice your cpu fsb...eg: 400fsb will give you 800mhz RAM speed, so if you have DDR2 800 RAM then theoretically you can go to 400fsb without overvolting your RAM.


----------



## revolt (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry for late reply.thanks friends for your responses.well i have asus p5gl-mx mobo.and  2gb ddr ram.
well what actually i want is that is there any software with which i can bring the value of the ram to its normal value from the desktop.

actually i think the ram is not letting the processor to get fully overclocked.
the system shows blue screen or freezes at a little overclock.where as other people can overclock it at a much higher value.


----------



## amitash (Jan 14, 2009)

Which cpu do you have?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 14, 2009)

Dude, u shud search the forum once, u cud post here, or read the guide first here's the link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=11

GUIDE to OCing:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442


----------

